# How are Good Boy Points and Dindu Nuffins calculated?



## fokkertism (Jul 6, 2016)

Also, what are they used for on the forum?


----------



## alex_theman (Jul 6, 2016)

getting @Dynastia's dick pics.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jul 6, 2016)

Send me 30 GBP tonight, and I can get you 70 next week.


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 6, 2016)

alex_theman said:


> getting @Dynastia's dick pics.


worth it, he's a gorgeous allegedly masculine entity


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 7, 2016)

You get 10 for each tranny you drive to suicide.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 7, 2016)

They are calculated off how well liked you are here, which is based on your overall positive vs. negative ratings. It's a complicated algorithm but it's basically a way of turning positive ratings into currency.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 7, 2016)

I give all my GBP directly to null as soon as I get them because it hurts his feelings that I reject his dumb idea for meme currency.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jul 8, 2016)

You get GBP based on metrics :
If you're a freeloader, you get a base amount of 10 GBP, +2 if your account is "male", and +50 if you're a Supporter.

Dindu Nuffins are a new experimental currency that the site owner launched to celebrate current racial unrests in the U.S.



fokkertism said:


> Also, what are they used for on the forum?


Currently nothing, the supposed plan is to make them allow users to do cosmetic stuff on their and each others' accounts.


----------



## Positron (Jul 8, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> Dindu Nuffins are a new experimental currency that the site owner launched to celebrate current racial unrests in the U.S.


Oh I can use some watermelons right now.  Keep your fried chicken though; that stuff's vile.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 8, 2016)

I feel like I got robbed and I demand @Null gives me a bailout.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2016)

Suck a dick you welfare bum.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 8, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Suck a dick you welfare bum.



STOP OPPRESSING ME YOU SHITLORD! MARGINALIZED PEOPLE SHALL RISE UP IN A SEA OF CIS BLOOD!


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 8, 2016)

dindu nuffins are worthless

just like in real life


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 8, 2016)

You get a base sum of 5 GBP for being a good boy, +2 for not doing nothing, +3 for going to church on Sunday and +2 for trying to turn your life around and shit.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 8, 2016)

How many Dindus do I need to redeem for a plate of chicken tendies?


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Jul 8, 2016)

can I trade my dindus for purple drank?


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 8, 2016)

What is the current exchange rate between Goodboys and Dindus?


----------



## Mr. Popo chan (Jul 8, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> What is the current exchange rate between Goodboys and Dindus?


That depends on the current value of pork newtons as that is what Dindus are priced locked on.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jul 8, 2016)

They're like Skee-Ball tickets. If you get 500 of them, you can redeem them for a pack of Chiclets and a fuzzy-head pencil.


----------



## MG 620 (Jul 9, 2016)

Does Chris accept Dindu donations?


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 9, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> You get GBP based on metrics :
> If you're a freeloader, you get a base amount of 10 GBP, +2 if your account is "male", and +50 if you're a Supporter.
> 
> Dindu Nuffins are a new experimental currency that the site owner launched to celebrate current racial unrests in the U.S.
> ...



Thanks for being informative. SO GBP is gained by account type, but how do you get Dindu Nuffins? I'm totally curious, I hope to get some watermelon with it.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jul 10, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Thanks for being informative. SO GBP is gained by account type, but how do you get Dindu Nuffins? I'm totally curious, I hope to get some watermelon with it.


You got Dindu Nuffins if you had already been registered by the day they were launched or the day before that. The site owner's exact specifications for it were slightly unclear, but it seems that they are supposed to be given when racial violence involving African Americans crops up in the U.S.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 10, 2016)

Just read the wallflower thread so i understand what the guy is now.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, yes, I see where the image comes from, but I'm still unclear why he was taking a dump on my avatar this morning. Is that the signal that dindu nuffins have dropped?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 10, 2016)

Perfect placement!


----------



## COLEGAY TOOTHPISS (Jul 11, 2016)

i guess i really am a shitstop now


----------



## Zoobles (Jul 11, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/3KncYz2.png


----------

